
HTML 5.2 – W3C Candidate Recommendation - ezequiel-garzon
https://www.w3.org/TR/html52/
======
duskwuff
Reminder: The W3C is no longer a definitive source for HTML standards. The
real source is WHATWG, which does not version the HTML specification:

[https://html.spec.whatwg.org/](https://html.spec.whatwg.org/)

------
yuhong
I wonder what if the W3C did something similar to the web developer edition of
HTML and version that. The lack of things like implementation details means
that it should be much easier to take to Recommendation. Trivia: At one point,
HTML5 was predicted to take until 2022 before it becomes a W3C recommendation!

